# My photography online portfolio/photoblog - keoshi.com/photo



## keoshi (Sep 26, 2004)

Hello!

I've just finished my site and I'd like you to visit it.
here ------> keoshi.com/photo &lt;-------

Check all the categories, please.
It's powered by 4images so you can (and you should) comment the photos, rate them and even buy some prints!
Visit the info, news, prints and guestbook sections! 

Thanks!
(I'deally appreciate some feedback  )


----------

